# Minimum PTE Score for spouse



## rndp89 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi,

what is the minimum PTE score which Spouse has to score in each module as secondary?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

rndp89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> what is the minimum PTE score which Spouse has to score in each module as secondary?



Hi,

A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rndp89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is the minimum PTE score which Spouse has to score in each module as secondary?


She can also qualify for functional English if she has studied in an English medium school or college
And not have to give Pte at all
You can check the further details in the DIBP website

Cheers


----------



## rndp89 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks, 

that she should score minimum of 30 scores in each module (reading, writing, listening and speaking) ?


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

rndp89 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> that she should score minimum of 30 scores in each module (reading, writing, listening and speaking) ?




No , overall only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rndp89 (Jun 13, 2017)

i am going to claim 5 points as she falls in SOL list.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rndp89 said:


> i am going to claim 5 points as she falls in SOL list.


To claim points your partner needs to have competent English score
I.e. Minimum 50 in all 4 modules ( Not overall)

Cheers


----------



## rndp89 (Jun 13, 2017)

i took pte.
can my spouse ielts? or she has to take PTE only


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rndp89 said:


> i took pte.
> can my spouse ielts? or she has to take PTE only


She can take IELTS 
There is no restrictions 

Cheers


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

rndp89 said:


> i took pte.
> can my spouse ielts? or she has to take PTE only




It does not matter.

She can go for IELTS, PTE or any other accepted language testS by DIBP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lima105 (Aug 31, 2013)

rndp89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is the minimum PTE score which Spouse has to score in each module as secondary?


as per the new rule effective from 1st July 2017, a spouse does not need English score if he/she can provide a college certificate stating that entire course was taught in the English language duly signed and stamped and backed up by a marks sheet in the English language.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

lima105 said:


> as per the new rule effective from 1st July 2017, a spouse does not need English score if he/she can provide a college certificate stating that entire course was taught in the English language duly signed and stamped and backed up by a marks sheet in the English language.


If possible please post the link to the above statement.
If someone is claiming partner skills, Spouse should also score in english test, I believe


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> If possible please post the link to the above statement.
> If someone is claiming partner skills, Spouse should also score in english test, I believe


The thread is about proving basic functional English for spouse 

What you are quoting is for claiming partner points

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The thread is about proving basic functional English for spouse
> 
> What you are quoting is for claiming partner points
> 
> Cheers


I understood that but the post I replied to says effective from July 1st 2017, whereas this rule for basic functional english is already present I believe. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## lima105 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anamica23 said:


> If possible please post the link to the above statement.
> If someone is claiming partner skills, Spouse should also score in english test, I believe


I dont have any document to back it up as my agent filed the EOI for me, my wife and my daughter. English test score was not required as i submitted the college certificate as suggested by my agent and it was accepted. waiting for my visa to arrive in few weeks. i will seek info from my agent.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

lima105 said:


> I dont have any document to back it up as my agent filed the EOI for me, my wife and my daughter. English test score was not required as i submitted the college certificate as suggested by my agent and it was accepted. waiting for my visa to arrive in few weeks. i will seek info from my agent.


I understand the reference that you don't need to write exam to show functional engish for your spouse... i was just wondering that you have mentioned the date "as of July 1st, 2017" whereas this statement has been there in their website even long before that...
thats all


----------



## lima105 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anamica23 said:


> I understand the reference that you don't need to write exam to show functional engish for your spouse... i was just wondering that you have mentioned the date "as of July 1st, 2017" whereas this statement has been there in their website even long before that...
> thats all


may be, im not sure as my agent tole me that w.e.f 1st july.


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> I understand the reference that you don't need to write exam to show functional engish for your spouse... i was just wondering that you have mentioned the date "as of July 1st, 2017" whereas this statement has been there in their website even long before that...
> thats all


Anamica,

Tell me if I understood this correctly. For me to claim partner points, I have to get her skills assessed and have her to write PTE, right?


----------

